# What do you mean my permit expired??



## cda (Jul 20, 2019)

I am working on building, and just a few days away, what do you mean my permit expired?


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 21, 2019)

The landscapers got there ahead of schedule for once


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Metal framed house? Haven't seen that before. Nice lines!


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 22, 2019)

My permit for an addition is now 10 years old. The inspector retired last year and I haven't herd from the township. Why should I ever get a C. O., it will increase my taxes.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> My permit for an addition is now 10 years old. The inspector retired last year and I haven't herd from the township. Why should I ever get a C. O., it will increase my taxes.[/QUOTE
> 
> Someone once said: "You should want to pay your taxes!"
> 
> I'll let you figure out who said that one!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Someone once said: "You should want to pay your taxes!"
> I'll let you figure out who said that one!



https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ng-it-money-paying-your-taxes-and-his-missus/
Micky Flanagan:
That’s it. Not only should you pay your taxes, but when you live in a country as great as this, you should WANT to pay your taxes. Because that’s why we live here.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 23, 2019)

cda, I can see wall bracing through the scrub trees, I might be interested in a steel framed building? How much?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 23, 2019)

mark handler said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ng-it-money-paying-your-taxes-and-his-missus/
> Micky Flanagan:
> That’s it. Not only should you pay your taxes, but when you live in a country as great as this, you should WANT to pay your taxes. Because that’s why we live here.



Yes, and be thankful you are not north of our border where they are considerably higher.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 23, 2019)

Haven't seen steel framed houses before? Interesting .......
Requires an engineer as you can't use simple span charts.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 23, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Yes, and be thankful you are not north of our border where they are considerably higher.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 23, 2019)

I do pay taxes. And I'm not finishing the addition because of taxes. But it won't increase untill I get a C. O. The addition is like a hobby for me and am not going to rush to finish it. Also I build when I have time and some spare money and had a lot of medical bills lately. It's possible that I might be dead before it's finished.


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> cda, I can see wall bracing through the scrub trees, I might be interested in a steel framed building? How much?




Leave the trees and it is all yours


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 23, 2019)

No, I haven seen a steel constructed house nor inspected one probably have to bond it?  but I have seen a concrete house and a sips house. 

cda,  I'd like to see a hay-bale house and a thatch roof which I believe are both allowed by code? You got any of those in your area?


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2019)

One supplier: and info


https://www.lthsteelstructures.com/building-types/steel-framing-kits-custom-homes


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Haven't seen steel framed houses before? Interesting .......
> Requires an engineer as you can't use simple span charts.


There is Steel framing in the residental codebook, and span charts. If it complies, may not "Require an engineer."
Section R603 Cold-Formed Steel Wall Framing
Section R804 Cold-Formed Steel Roof Framing


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 23, 2019)

You could probably deconstruct that one, mark the pieces and relocate it, if cda will certify it!


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks Mark, with those could a homeowner do his own plans?


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 23, 2019)

Only had one, 2 story, was engineered with red iron & metal studs. If you can afford it why not.


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2019)

Sorry we have hay, but the cows and horses eat it to fast,,

No thatch roof, not close enough to the beach


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> You could probably deconstruct that one, mark the pieces and relocate it, if cda will certify it!



It’s Bonafide!!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 23, 2019)

cda, 
"Your awesome baby!" 
"Your a PTP'r!"


----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> I do pay taxes. And I'm not finishing the addition because of taxes. But it won't increase untill I get a C. O. The addition is like a hobby for me and am not going to rush to finish it. Also I build when I have time and some spare money and had a lot of medical bills lately. It's possible that I might be dead before it's finished.



Your permit expired after 5 years in PA.  You have no permit.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 23, 2019)

California Business and Professions Code 6737.1 while it allows some residential buildings to be designed by an individual not licensed as an engineer or architect  this exemption is only applicable to wood frame construction meeting certain criteria..  Thus a building constructed with metal studs would require a professional engineer or architect.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 24, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Exceptions:
> 1. Where the code that was in effect at the time of construction required smoke alarms and smoke alarms complying with those requirements are already provided.





jar546 said:


> Your permit expired after 5 years in PA. You have no permit.



If the township requires me to pay a fee to extend the permit I'll do it.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 24, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Thanks Mark, with those could a homeowner do his own plans?


That's what the State of California allows.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Jul 24, 2019)

Considering that light gauge metal framing details are found in the IRC, I would call it “conventional” framing and NOT require an engineer or architect.

Let’s start a collection for CDA to pay for a new permit fee ($125 +\-)


----------



## Nearly-Complete (Jul 25, 2019)

mark handler said:


> That's what the State of California allows.



See Post #23. State law only exempts wood frame construction from the requirement for an engineer/architect. I thought it was any conventional construction and looked up his reference to verify.


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2019)

Ask and you shall receive:::



“””Nearly two years later, Howard and his wife, Merritt, are rebuilding in a way to avoid a repeat of the disaster. They're part of a small yet growing number of people building homes with a design and materials to resist fire. The Booster's new home will have a metal roof, and it won't have an attic or soffit vents. Napa-based architect Brendan Kelly says it will be "impregnable" using pre-fabricated steel framing wrapped in noncombustible insulation from Canada-based homebuilding company BONE Structure.””


https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/rea...li=BBnbfcN&ocid=mailsignout#image=AAEQtil_0|1



https://bonestructure.ca/en/




No attic??? Is that allowed in IRC,, ? California ???


----------



## Nearly-Complete (Jul 26, 2019)

cda said:


> No attic??? Is that allowed in IRC,, ? California ???



It is allowed, but requires some other energy code improvements. R-50-something, solar panels, amazing windows with none facing west, or something else to replace the prescriptive high performance attic.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 26, 2019)

A performance design vs prescriptive eh?


----------

